# Pinning rod ?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a question for you fellow pinners, can you use a regular rod for a centerpin or does it have to be specifically for a centerpin. I'm in the market for a longer rod due to my fenwick I bought is only 9 ft and I can't get distance with it suggestions on rods?


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I have a question for you fellow pinners, can you use a regular rod for a centerpin or does it have to be specifically for a centerpin. I'm in the market for a longer rod due to my fenwick I bought is only 9 ft and I can't get distance with it suggestions on rods?


I have the 13ft Shimano Clarus. Great rod for $99.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

The only diff other than length is sliding rings and a long handle. With the exception of custom builds almost all rods in the 11-15 ft range already offer this. The rings and long handle will help you find the best reel placement to balance your outfit. Its tough to balance a pin outfit perfectly, so don't worry if its a little off. I would highly recommend going 13 ft rod over an 11 ft rod, even in small water its a huge advantage


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Indybio72 said:


> I have the 13ft Shimano Clarus. Great rod for $99.


strongly agree with this, that's what I have, it gets the job done.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm selling a 13' echo, a 350$ rod for 125$ if anyone is interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

The first year I used my centerpin I used a Gander Mt. brand crappie rod that was 11 foot in length and it worked fine on Elk Creek in Pa. I caught steel head up to about 27 inches with it and at no time did I feel over matched by the fish. In no way was it ideal but it gave me time to figure out what I wanted.

I actually talked to the salesman at Gander as to if it would work. He told me try it if I wanted something better bring it back in the spring. The rod was $39 at the time and I had a $10 off coupon. I used it probably 4 times and never took the plastic off the handle. In the spring I returned it and bought a 3 piece Sheffield rod with no problem. 

Bottom line is a lot of the long lighter action rods will work if you can find one you like. Finish may not be a fine as a high class pin rod but others will still do the job.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Indybio72 said:


> I have the 13ft Shimano Clarus. Great rod for $99.



Got one last night, I recommend it. Fished with it today, it's a noodle with great backbone if that makes sense. Has a nice cork grip too.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Got one last night, I recommend it. Fished with it today, it's a noodle with great backbone if that makes sense. Has a nice cork grip too.


Great stick for the price and warranty. I think it runs out of juice against 8lb. and up hot chrome but in all reality a mean fresh chromer is going to do that to a lot of rods. Stay within the line ratings on any float rod and you should be ok. Clarus handled 10-20lb kings earlier this year no problem. By no means was I preventing the big dogs from running to wood when they wanted but it held up just fine at the upper end of its capabilities.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

A longer rod helps with handling the big fish, and keeping the line off the water for a long drift. I have the Clarus and the only complaint is it might be on the wippy side, but I bought it for the price and it's my first Pin rod. After using it for a couple of seasons I like the fact that I moved the reel around and now perfer it up the cork handle.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reports guys I greatly appreciate the advice!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Any of you guys have experience with the "avid" from St Croix?


----------



## Bugger (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a Raven centerpin Rod and Reel that I bought from Erie Outfitters a few years ago. I have up graded my equipment and if you are interested I will sell it for $200.00.
It is all ready to fish. Reel has backing and Line.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Bugger said:


> I have a Raven centerpin Rod and Reel that I bought from Erie Outfitters a few years ago. I have up graded my equipment and if you are interested I will sell it for $200.00.
> It is all ready to fish. Reel has backing and Line.


Sent you and PM bugger


----------

